# FA Going Live



## Dragoneer (Dec 2, 2005)

Beta is stopped. FA going live. We're ready. Estimated time: *Saturday night.*

Geeeetcher posts ready!

NOTE: There may be a delay that can range from 1 to 2 days once the site goes live while DNS servers catch up on the change of information.


----------



## Stallion (Dec 2, 2005)

Sweeeet.. I'll see you there..  We can keep our old ID's, yes?


----------



## MegaPatron (Dec 2, 2005)

awsome man =3


----------



## Tikara (Dec 3, 2005)

okays!! *ish ready with all her Jack Skellington art* XD


----------



## furry (Dec 3, 2005)

SATURDAY NIGHT FEVER


----------



## Katrkoriza (Dec 3, 2005)

Farvas  number 1


FARVAs number 1 Wooo hooo!!


----------



## Sisco (Dec 3, 2005)

WOOT!! see you all there


----------



## Zephyer (Dec 3, 2005)

The upload server is going to be like Omaha Beach tonight. ^_^


----------



## Corbs (Dec 3, 2005)

Zephyer said:
			
		

> The upload server is going to be like Omaha Beach tonight. ^_^



Avoid those obstacles and kill zones and I'll see you on the beach!!


----------



## blade (Dec 3, 2005)

definately looking forwards to this.


----------



## verix (Dec 3, 2005)

FIRST POST























FUCK


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 3, 2005)

Awesome. Now I guess I'll just stay out of the way for a bit so I don't get swallowed up.


----------



## Katrkoriza (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah, now all have to do is go save Private Raven !!!


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 3, 2005)

Yahoo FA here i come to post my artwork.


----------



## Tori (Dec 3, 2005)

Awesome. Awesome to MAX!

 Hehe, I can't wait! Furaffinity, how I have missed yoooou. ♥


----------



## beckaz (Dec 3, 2005)

*moof*

It's going to be at www.furaffinity.net again, right?


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: moof*



			
				beckaz said:
			
		

> It's going to be at www.furaffinity.net again, right?


Yep.


----------



## furry (Dec 3, 2005)

Celebratin' with a new avatar!
I got a <30k version for the real site, joy!

Edit: 1 or 2 days delay (


----------



## lil_Furball (Dec 3, 2005)

verix said:
			
		

> FIRST POST
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol silly verix


----------



## Pirate_Dragon_888 (Dec 3, 2005)

*FA goes live!*

 Bout time! :!:


----------



## blade (Dec 4, 2005)

Aye.  though does anyone else get a "Problem loading page" error?


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 4, 2005)

I have all day. I guess it's just not ready yet.


----------



## Daddyfox (Dec 4, 2005)

Yeah, no worries, I have as well.


----------



## MegaPatron (Dec 4, 2005)

Im gona keep clicking the link till its up =3. well not all the time. ill jus leave the forum open X3


----------



## kngru (Dec 4, 2005)

*yayy!*

Goodluck you guys, hope it all goes well! Now that I have access to my main computer again I can post old artwork with my newer stuff.


----------



## Goldfur (Dec 4, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> NOTE: There may be a delay that can range from 1 to 2 days once the site goes live while DNS servers catch up on the change of information.



How about giving us the IP address so that we can go there directly until such time as the DNS servers all catch up?  From experience, Australia seems to have a longer than average wait.


----------



## GoldFox (Dec 4, 2005)

I shall sit here while it rains..... Go FA, go!!!!!


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 4, 2005)

Goldfur said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, we ran into a temporary snag... I'll post the IP when everything is operational.


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 4, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Well, we ran into a temporary snag... I'll post the IP when everything is operational.


Thanks, y'all


----------



## UnicornPrae (Dec 4, 2005)

This bites my faves button no longer works to take me here. I arrive as nobody and can not access my account. I have to relocate the site by a search and guess what now it recognises me. That is a pain. I eagerly await the return of Furaffinity because I am getting desperate.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 4, 2005)

Goldfur said:
			
		

> How about giving us the IP address so that we can go there directly until such time as the DNS servers all catch up?  From experience, Australia seems to have a longer than average wait.


8.7.49.250


----------



## Pico (Dec 4, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Goldfur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this supposed to work now?  Cause...it doesn't, at least not for me anyway :*T


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 4, 2005)

Pico said:
			
		

> Is this supposed to work now?  Cause...it doesn't, at least not for me anyway :*T


Server's being reboot and compiled.


----------



## Pico (Dec 4, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Pico said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, I am dumb, so does that take long? 8o)


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 4, 2005)

Pico said:
			
		

> ok, I am dumb, so does that take long? 8o)


That depends, really. Software is still being installed, configured and tweaked. Gushi and Jheryn are both working on it.


----------



## Guppy (Dec 4, 2005)

Well, www.furaffinity.net works for me, looking forward to see how things have improved from the beta 

Guppy


----------



## Pico (Dec 4, 2005)

Guppy said:
			
		

> Well, www.furaffinity.net works for me, looking forward to see how things have improved from the beta
> 
> Guppy



Yeah, now it works for me also; I hope to see the actual site up soon.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 4, 2005)

Pico said:
			
		

> Guppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. It was working earlier, but from the timing of your post, I believe you may have connected rigth as we were performing a reboot.


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 4, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Yeah. It was working earlier, but from the timing of your post, I believe you may have connected rigth as we were performing a reboot.


Same here.

_*grins toothily*_ If ya dun get it up-and-running soon, I'll feel obliged to write a "Dear Fender" "letter" in that new forum!


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 4, 2005)

*!!!*


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 4, 2005)

Warning: fopen(./art/uncia2000/filter.sys): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /usr/home/furaffinity/public_html/filelibrary.asp on line 64

Warning: fwrite(): supplied argument is not a valid stream resource in /usr/home/furaffinity/public_html/filelibrary.asp on line 66

Fatal error: Cannot redeclare create_directory() (previously declared in /usr/home/furaffinity/public_html/filelibrary.asp:17) in /usr/home/furaffinity/public_html/filelibrary.asp on line 17


----------



## Vitae (Dec 4, 2005)

it seems up but my password isn't working DAMNIT >:[

lol


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 4, 2005)

ah.... was OK /after/ I went into the "Account Manager" and it created "stuff" for me.
Shouldn't that have been done automatically on creating a new account? :?


=
(yeah; I created a new account, same ID as old one. Shouldn't I have needed to do that? Is everything loaded across _*thinks*_)


----------



## furry (Dec 4, 2005)

Vitae said:
			
		

> lol


----------



## keohyena (Dec 4, 2005)

I can't even load url and ever time dose't come up


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 4, 2005)

*g*. Good timing...



			
				me; shouting on Dragoneer's page said:
			
		

> *chuffs* Heya, Dragoneer!
> Great to see the site (and your page) back up again ^^
> 
> *claws crossed* for no reboots!


Response = "no connection"



_*looks around for "live bugs" thread*_


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 4, 2005)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> *g*. Good timing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apache crashed. We're fixing it.


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 4, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Apache crashed. We're fixing it.


k... Good luck! 

_(aside: might be best to try a "soft" relaunch when it's back--- i.e. don't tell us for an hour or two. Not that that will stop peeps from looking, now )_


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 4, 2005)

announcement said:
			
		

> "None of the old accounts are on here, so you need to register new accounts. Old account data is being worked out atm..."


Is that smart? :?

Ya planning to merge the old data back, somehow?
Dun think that sounds particularly "easy", IMH-kitty-O. 

*claws crossed*


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 4, 2005)

Where's the part about how we get out old account date back? I don't see it...

So do we reregister and we'll have our stuff put in, or do we just wait until the account is restored?

EDIT: I went ahead and registered but it keeps timing out.


----------



## blade (Dec 4, 2005)

Twas given another sticky (http://furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?t=263)  about the accounts.

Right now, I don't mind that because it gives a bit of a fresh start once again.


----------



## Turbine_Divinity (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah, we're patient. ^_^ Thanks for all the hard work, Preyfar. It's gonna be SWEET when it's live!


----------



## ScarNeck (Dec 9, 2005)

Excellent! Sounds like there's another reason why I'm gonna love this weekend!


----------

